# Glades Explorer



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

Made from froth core – glue creosote..........wtf??

cool looking lil skiff though.. its pretty much what im fixing to build...


----------



## jdd1091 (Dec 28, 2009)

> Made from froth core – glue creosote..........wtf??
> 
> cool looking lil skiff though.. its pretty much what im fixing to build...


You using a plan or "freestyle"?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Or, if you want something really nice then take a look at the East Cape Gladesmen. Nice boat, and can be used for a variety of things..


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.blacknineteen.com/extruded-expanded-polystyrene-froth-core-board-for-froth-board-insulation/

google


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

> > Made from froth core – glue creosote..........wtf??
> >
> > cool looking lil skiff though.. its pretty much what im fixing to build...
> 
> ...



i guess you could say im freestylin' it...i have a couple sets of bateau plans(fs 18 and xf 20)...my boat wont look like either of those though....similar i guess, but all of these micros are simliar in some way or another...lol all wheels have to be round, right??


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Harry Spear is no joke.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Harry Spear is no joke.


x2


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Is this a new hull or has it been around for ages, but only just showed up here? It looks great. How tough is that material, i.e. if it grinds against a barnacle covered pylon overnight, will it be destroyed or just scratched up a bit?

Nate


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

There were a couple of threads about this boat about a year ago. Flats pirate did a review back then too. Harry actually sold a few of these on c-last about a year ago too. If you contact him he'll talk to you. He's a real down to earth dude that LOVES flats boats. I THINK the kid on the boat in the link is either his son or grandson.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A little background might be in order.... For years and years Harry Spear was one of the premier guides in the Keys. His anglers won many tournaments and his flies were way ahead of everyone else's stuff (I believe the MOE fly... that's mother of epoxy fly that bonefish guys have been using since at least the late seventies was his original pattern..). I've never met the man (but would enjoy the opportunity). He retired from guiding a few years ago,moved up to northern Florida somewhere, and began building small skiffs. I'd want to take a close look at anything he comes up with.... One of his hulls was on this site a few months back for a ridiculously low price and I don't think anyone realized what it was....


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I can't talk to him. It wouldn't take much to convince me to buy one! If I saw that before I started building mine, I probably wouldn't be building a boat.

Nate


----------



## psonnen (Mar 1, 2011)

Found this on E-Bay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2011-SPEAR-CUSTOM-FLATS-BOAT-/200697563900?pt=Power_Motorboats&hash=item2eba81cafc


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

that thing is schweet - i like the color but im already up to my eyeballs in boats....


----------



## shannon (May 27, 2011)

Harry is a good friend of mine.The kid in the pic is his son Luke. Harry is currently operating his shop 20 miles south of Tallahassee in Panacea Fl. I agree Harry is no joke and niether are his boats .I visit with Harry on a daily basis and the new skiffs that are coming are unreal. If anyone has any questions just email him,he is a great dude. I have owned one of his boats for a couple years and Im currently having a new one built by him. www.spearboats.com


----------

